# Tail and mane different colors?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no known gene that causes differences in mane and tail shades.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's hard to say without photos, but my first thought is that it could be sooty and/or flaxen (from the description I'm guessing the horse in question is chestnut?). The lighter hairs in the mane could be due to flaxen and the darkness of the tail due to sooty. It's not unusual for sooty to concentrate in one part of the body, so it could be just expressed in the tail hairs.


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

Oooh okay that sounds like it could be it!
Thank you, I was just kinda curious


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Most sorrels/chesnuts tails are much darker. Mine has a blonde almost mane and a black tail. lol


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a sorrel gelding and he has the same thing, his mane can go almost white and his tail will be just plain red with white mixed in, I just toss it up to Flaxen playing around.


----------

